# My Colson Project



## Big Moe (Apr 15, 2016)

Sorry, I didn't want to post on the other thread. I've been looking for one of these for awhile, and I finally found one I could afford. Mid 30's Colson kinda zep frame. One day maybe restored to stock, but for now it's going to be a painted up custom. 24" Schwinn s2 wheels, silvertown tires, lucky 7 seat post, looking for Schwinn Hollywood handle bar's, or maybe apehangers. Tell me what y'all think. Mock up pic's only.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 15, 2016)

Cool bike, but doesn't look like a Colson to me


----------



## the tinker (Apr 15, 2016)

It is a nice ride and have fun......but that looks like some cases of "Bruce" hardwood flooring setting in the garage.
Shouldn't you be installing that in the house instead of playing with the bike?


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 28, 2016)

Update on the project. Off at sandblast until tomorrow. Thinking about cream with maroon pinstripe. Anyone have a suggestion? Will post new pic's soon. First bike I've had sandblasted, woo hoo can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 28, 2016)

I think it needs crank arms and a chain ring....


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like a synder built frame. It might have worn a Rollfast badge or something of that nature. Do you have a pic of the serial number?


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 29, 2016)

Back from sandblast. Rethinking the cream with maroon striping. What do y'all think. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## tommydale1950 (Apr 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Cool bike, but doesn't look like a Colson to me



ditto


----------



## Big Moe (May 6, 2016)

Here is the serial number. Hope someone can tell me what year it is. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2016)

All I know is it ain't Colson


----------



## rollfaster (May 6, 2016)

That's a sunder serial number. Not completely sure, but I think F is 37.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> That's a sunder serial number. Not completely sure, but I think F is 37.



Snyder?


----------



## Robertriley (May 6, 2016)

That's what I was thinking Mike


----------



## rollfaster (May 6, 2016)

Yep, Snyder. I was going to fassssst.


----------

